# What percentage of your jobs do you have to scape the floor on?



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Of our regular Contractors only 2 make the finishers scrape. The rest of laborers to scrape. Untill the 08 economy crash we didnt scrape any. Now they figure they can save a few bucks by saying if you want the house you gotta scrape:furious:...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Of our regular Contractors only 2 make the finishers scrape. The rest of laborers to scrape. Untill the 08 economy crash we didnt scrape any. Now they figure they can save a few bucks by saying if you want the house you gotta scrape:furious:...


 Don't drop any mud! problem solved!:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Let's not get started on this again...lol. :jester:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Again?!? Damn I missed it!

We gotta take care of mud and sweeping dust every job. I dont mind though, usually I'll take a break from sweating balls and do a little sweeping on our last day, rather nice break from sanding :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lol!!!! me too! I do the same!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Again?!? Damn I missed it!


Ya, where you been bro?
You were one of the guys that commented the most when I first joined.
Glad to have you back! :thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I know I know it is below a finish tapers dignity to scrape and sweep. If you are a one man show then you should be responsible for your mess and clean it up. If you have employees have the grunt do it. Or you could just hire someone that isn't a full blown professional to come in and do it. I try to leave a job clean no matter what. I would be pissed if I hired someone to come to my home and do something that was messy and they left a big mess for me to clean up. I always charge accordingly and it always makes a great impression and builds up a great reputation to leave things neat and clean. It's not a big deal all part of the process as far as I am concerned. Would you go out to a park with all of the family have a picnic and leave all your mess laying around for someone else to deal with?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Well PT... I tried baiting ya in another thread... you must have missed it lol. Been away from the interwebs the past few months mostly, catchin up on life haha.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

moore said:


> lol!!!! me too! I do the same!:yes:


It's almost like personal ME time LOL.... And beats watching the help bang up your finished product with a broom, we've ran with a low amount of apprentices for quite a while now, I rarely have any of them, so mind as well do it myself so I dont have to bitch about the cleanup job as well :thumbsup: 

I'm begining to think I might be a real PITA to work for


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I scrape after taping and after sanding . I don't drop mud on second or third coat so after sandind its a quick scrape and swipe the dust on the floor.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Well PT... I tried baiting ya in another thread... you must have missed it lol. Been away from the interwebs the past few months mostly, catchin up on life haha.


My bad, I must have missed it. I know asked earlier but I didn't catch the response. Must have gone by too quick. Been working lots. Haven't been online as much lately.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> It's almost like personal ME time LOL.... And beats watching the help bang up your finished product with a broom, we've ran with a low amount of apprentices for quite a while now, I rarely have any of them, so mind as well do it myself so I dont have to bitch about the cleanup job as well :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm begining to think I might be a real PITA to work for


 Most of the good ones are ***** to work for.:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Most of the good ones are ***** to work for.:thumbsup::whistling2:


I know i am, Thats why i work alone, Its taken me 18years to figure out what i know now and i cant be bothered banging my head against a wall trying to explain it to someone else, You have to mess it up before you understand whats right, If they get it?? How can i afford that??


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You want a percentage, I would say about 95%. The other 5% are such small jobs that there isn't enough to scrape. 

Leaving the job fairly clean when you are done wins you pride in your work and often appreciated by the crews coming behind you. The same can not be said when you leave the site a mess.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Im a messy finisher I have to scrape floors  , but out here its our responsibility. I cut the plastic off the floors too.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well we never left it a mess, but there is going to be some mud on the floors. When I started finishing 10 years ago we never had to do it. Now for the last 3 years we have, so when I was used to sanding a 300 board joint and getting off work at noon I have to stay longer to scrape and sweep. 

It is more of the fact that the only reason I have to do it is because the economy is crap (dont get me started! Abolish the federal resever! its no more federal than FedEx!!!!!) and the GC's are trying to save a few bucks. I am also a skilled at a trade and scraping and sweeping just ain't it.....

It is what it is...I do it and do it for free, so does my Father. I will continue to untill I have another choice.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

may be i go a little toooooo far but all my floors get covered in paper. pull the paper up the opposite direction than what it was put down so the dust doesn't fall through the seams in the paper,run the shop vac around the corners and clean out electrical boxes and your done. if im doing a job where there is carpet i put down carpet film and most of the time i dont have to pull that stuff up coz who ever is painting always says "can you do me a favor and leave that down" ......i have gotten up to a $200.00 tip from leaving hoses cleaner than when i got there. if i dont get a tip someone always tells me i'm the cleanest contractor they have ever seen.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

drywall guy158 said:


> may be i go a little toooooo far but all my floors get covered in paper. pull the paper up the opposite direction than what it was put down so the dust doesn't fall through the seams in the paper,run the shop vac around the corners and clean out electrical boxes and your done. if im doing a job where there is carpet i put down carpet film and most of the time i dont have to pull that stuff up coz who ever is painting always says "can you do me a favor and leave that down" ......i have gotten up to a $200.00 tip from leaving hoses cleaner than when i got there. if i dont get a tip someone always tells me i'm the cleanest contractor they have ever seen.


 
We do 95% new construction homes. The contractors we work for paid laborers to scrape the floors until the economy crash. If I am doin a patch or remodel in a occupied house I will be clean and make sure I leave no mess. I just hate scraping sub floors that the esponol framers put ruff side up so its easier for them to slide the smooth side down while framing.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I've never had to scrap floors in my life i tell the HO or private house GC that i do a quick sweep take out my empty boxes and garbage i leave the rest is up to them. When you have a good reputation they are thankfull for having a good finish and dont care about polishing the plywood, and shinning windows. If you have a hard time getting the mud from your bucket to the wall without putting a coat on the floor then you should scrap.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I wouldn't expect someone else to wipe my bum after a dump :no:
If I drop mud then I clean it up :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> I've never had to scrap floors in my life i tell the HO or private house GC that i do a quick sweep take out my empty boxes and garbage i leave the rest is up to them. When you have a good reputation they are thankfull for having a good finish and dont care about polishing the plywood, and shinning windows. If you have a hard time getting the mud from your bucket to the wall without putting a coat on the floor then you should scrap.


But were Union DLS, we don't half to do b1tch work:whistling2:

Around here the DWC will send in a scrap out crew to remove drywall, they will rake or barely sweep the floors, so the dust will remain behind, makes for easy floor scarping down the road. Then us tapers come in and do our thing. It's the only time as a taper, you will actually get a warning if your floors get a bit too messy. I do keep a scarper (mainly b/c of 2bjr) and will scarp somethings if their getting out of hand, but not often.

Most builders clean their own floors, then screw them down after their done. Some don't clean them till after the trimmer is done. I think most are of the opinion we will never get the floors clean enough for the cry baby painters. More complain about left over lunches or coffee cups all over the house, b/c Racoons will break into the house to scavenge. So you could say their more worried about raccoon chit on the floors, not mud:whistling2:

H.O. I avoid like the plague, but most know the good tapers are doing the new shacks, and they seek our services. They know the DWC will be killer in price, and the fly by nights advertise in the papers. So we sorta get to set the rules on them.

I have said to H.O's or G.C's before " I want my work to be judge by the job I did on your walls, not how well I cleaned your floors":yes:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

We scrape our floors whether they ask or not. Somebody our guys are clean and some are messy. To avoid a problem we just do it.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> But were Union DLS, we don't half to do b1tch work:whistling2:
> 
> Around here the DWC will send in a scrap out crew to remove drywall, they will rake or barely sweep the floors, so the dust will remain behind, makes for easy floor scarping down the road. Then us tapers come in and do our thing. It's the only time as a taper, you will actually get a warning if your floors get a bit too messy. I do keep a scarper (mainly b/c of 2bjr) and will scarp somethings if their getting out of hand, but not often.
> 
> ...



I wasen't talking about our day job i was talking about side/private jobs. If they want place spotless i would add 500 dollars. So if i say i charge extra for cleaning they opt for doing it themselves. Even GC rather pay there dummies 12 bucks an hour to do it then me. I look at it if i start scraping, sweeping, vacuuming thats a house not being taped. I dont know about you guys but my DWC has a list of houses for me to do, so to fall behind on production to clean isn't top on my priority list.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Of our regular Contractors only 2 make the finishers scrape. The rest of laborers to scrape. Untill the 08 economy crash we didnt scrape any. Now they figure they can save a few bucks by saying if you want the house you gotta scrape:furious:...


If I want to ensure respect from any builder, customer, sub, whatever, I will scrape their floor when I'm done.

I have been on jobs where the customer, builder, gc, etc., was happy to clean up after me after I expressed willingness to scrape and vac, but complain that I left a mess. I have to take the reigns and just do the scrape so that I don't risk getting crapped on later. It's not a huge waste of time when you know how to do it right. The peace of mind you get after is worth doing it at the end of every job.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

at some point in time i expect a referral from every home i drywall,so i have no intention of leaving any mess behind.1 1/2hr. of cleaning up behind myself is a small price to pay.


----------

